# Lync/Office Communicator plugin not available on Pidgin list



## vermaden (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi,

On FreeBSD 10.0-RC1 I have installed (by PKGng) net-im/pidgin-sipe and net-im/pidgin.

The _Office Communicator_ option does not show up on the list:







Any hints?

Regards,
vermaden


----------



## mix_room (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Lync/Office Communicator plugin not available on Pidgin *

Do you need to enable the plugin? I remember having to do something similar with the OTR plugin.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Lync/Office Communicator plugin not available on Pidgin*



			
				mix_room said:
			
		

> Do you need to enable the plugin? I remember having to do something similar with the OTR plugin.


That I do not know, this is why I am asking for help


----------



## vermaden (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Lync/Office Communicator plugin not available on Pidgin*



			
				mix_room said:
			
		

> Do you need to enable the plugin?


How would I do that?


----------



## mix_room (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Lync/Office Communicator plugin not available on Pidgin*

I only have the *W*indows version here, so the usual differences may apply, but under Tool>Plugins you can select/unselect the enabled plugins.


----------

